# Need Apartment For Rent



## globalracks (Jun 12, 2014)

I will be visiting the Puerto Morelos, Mexico area at the end of July for 30-60 days. I'm looking for a clean furnished studio/1 br apartment with hot water, air condition, good high speed internet, a decent kitchen and a terrace with a decent view. It would be great to find an apartment within walking distance of a grocery store. My budget is 2,500 - 4000 pesos per month. Your tips, thoughts & comments are appreciated thank you.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

globalracks said:


> I will be visiting the Puerto Morelos, Mexico area at the end of July for 30-60 days. I'm looking for a clean furnished studio/1 br apartment with hot water, air condition, good high speed internet, a decent kitchen and a terrace with a decent view. It would be great to find an apartment within walking distance of a grocery store. My budget is 2,500 - 4000 pesos per month. Your tips, thoughts & comments are appreciated thank you.


Is the budget you mention just for the apartment or for all of your basic living expenses?


----------



## globalracks (Jun 12, 2014)

*Update Need Apartment For Rent In Mexico*

The budget I mentioned in my previous post is for the apartment only not my complete living expenses.


----------

